# Little program to control up to two Logitech PTZ 2 Pro / PTZ Pro / Rally cameras



## xMRi (Nov 9, 2021)

xMRi submitted a new resource:

Little program to control up to two Logitech PTZ 2 Pro cameras - Controller for Logitech PTZ 2 Pro cameras



> In our church we use 2 Logitech PTZ 2 Pro cameras.
> I wrote a small tool to control up to two cameras.
> No remote control is needed any longer.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## alvarez4286 (Dec 14, 2021)

xMRi said:


> xMRi submitted a new resource:
> 
> Little program to control up to two Logitech PTZ 2 Pro cameras - Controller for Logitech PTZ 2 Pro cameras
> 
> ...


Hi xMRI our church also use 1 Logitech PTZ 2 Pro Camera but we have the issue that when we zoom in 100% the camera can't focus (really blury). We are using an iMac. So a quick questions. Do this program works on apple computers? and do you think this little program can help us with the autofocus after 100% zoom?


----------



## sotspodcast (Mar 3, 2022)

Any reviews on this plugin?


----------



## dziani1 (Apr 4, 2022)

xMRi said:


> xMRi submitted a new resource:
> 
> Little program to control up to two Logitech PTZ 2 Pro cameras - Controller for Logitech PTZ 2 Pro cameras
> 
> ...


That would be awesome to have that working! Have tried your software on Win10 @xMRi but got "Logitech PTZ Pro 2 not found" error when starting .exe file. Any clues on how to handle this?


----------



## jlshea29 (May 11, 2022)

dziani1 said:


> That would be awesome to have that working! Have tried your software on Win10 @xMRi but got "Logitech PTZ Pro 2 not found" error when starting .exe file. Any clues on how to handle this?


It works for me after downloading the latest firmware from Logitech.  https://prosupport.logi.com/hc/en-us/articles/360039591714-Downloads-PTZ-PRO-2


----------



## oneboredgeek (Aug 7, 2022)

alvarez4286 said:


> Hi xMRI our church also use 1 Logitech PTZ 2 Pro Camera but we have the issue that when we zoom in 100% the camera can't focus (really blury). We are using an iMac. So a quick questions. Do this program works on apple computers? and do you think this little program can help us with the autofocus after 100% zoom?


This looks like a beautiful solution but any plans to port to mac?
Need a way to fire off presets!


----------



## dynamike (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi, I have the logitech PTZ Pro (1) and the plugin doesn't recognize the camera. What can I do to get it detected?
Can you help me ?


----------



## SettleJD (Sep 12, 2022)

Hi
Would it be possible to produce a version for the original PTZ pro? At our church we have one of each version, and your program is brilliant for controlling the PTZ pro2 but I still need to use the ir remote controller for the PTZ pro(1). Actually even if it was a separate (ie. a second) app it would be good as I could have them available on opposite sides of the screen for the left and right hand cameras.


----------



## torkeal (Sep 30, 2022)

Would it be possible to get this to work with the Logitech Group camera? It looks to be the same as the PTZ Pro 2 but has a different name when connected.


----------



## hlynge (Oct 23, 2022)

dynamike said:


> Hi, I have the logitech PTZ Pro (1) and the plugin doesn't recognize the camera. What can I do to get it detected?
> Can you help me ?


Hi Dynamike:
I have found a way to use this tool together with the Logitech PTZ Pro:
I saved the programme on the path: "c:\pydata\PTZControl"
and then i created a bat file with the following content:
start c:\pydata\PTZControl.exe *-device:"PTZ PRO Camera"*
Now it works when i start the programme by using the bat file.


----------



## Drye (Dec 31, 2022)

Can this be installed and used on a Windows 10 Microsoft Teams Room system? Logitech does not currently have an on-screen camera or " Room Control" add-on application for their Rally systems like other producers of Microsoft Teams Room systems do.


----------

